#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 1841 + Link 1MB + Modem Powerlink 800

## jmarkos

Galera, estou aqui para pedir a vossa ajuda. Eu nunca mexi com equipamentos CISCO antes, entendo pouco de servidores de internet.
Então, estou numa instituição e aqui possui os seguintes equipamentos um modem Powerlink 800 para receber o sinal adsl dedicado de 1MB e o roteador CISCO 1841. Ai o roteador tem uma porta serial pra receber os dados do modem. Ai na porta FastEthernet 01 do roteador ta configurado o IP LAN e a FastEthernet 02 ta desligada

Eu acessei as configurações do roteador e parece que ele ja veio configurado 




> policy-map IN
> class MIDIA_IN
> class EXPRESS_IN
> class class-default
> policy-map OUT
> class EXPRESS
> set dscp af21
> bandwidth 256
> class MIDIA
> ...


Mas assim, eu não sei como colocar essa internet funcionar. Eu coloquei um patch cord da FE 01 direto pro switch e não funcionou. Precisa configurar um servidor de internet no linux? 

Alguém me ajude por favor. To perdidooo!

----------


## decorod

Bom, faz tempo que está aberto o topico vc ja deve ter até resolvido.

Mas mesmo assim, antes de tudo eu vi que as interfaces estão em shutdown, o primeiro teste seria correto você entrar em interface por interface em uso e dar o comando "no shut" -sem aspas que ai sim elas vão subir.

Fora isso tem que ver o frame relay ai como tá ... se o DLCI está correto ...

Abs!

----------


## jmarkos

> Bom, faz tempo que está aberto o topico vc ja deve ter até resolvido.
> 
> Mas mesmo assim, antes de tudo eu vi que as interfaces estão em shutdown, o primeiro teste seria correto você entrar em interface por interface em uso e dar o comando "no shut" -sem aspas que ai sim elas vão subir.
> 
> Fora isso tem que ver o frame relay ai como tá ... se o DLCI está correto ...
> 
> Abs!


opa @decorod
td certo, ja resolvi.
obg

----------


## decorod

Ok,

 :Big Grin:

----------

